# Cablevision Announces Rate Increase



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cablevision Systems said Friday that it would raise its cable television subscription rates an average of 3.2 percent across all service levels next year starting in January or February, depending on a customer's location. 

The Bethpage, N.Y.-based multiple system operator with 3 million subscribers said the average cable bill would probably rise by $1.59 a month, reflecting what Cablevision described as higher programming costs and increased investments in customer service and network improvements to enhance reliability. 

The rate hike by Cablevision, comes at a time when competition from satellite TV companies has made it difficult for cable TV operators to hang on to all their subscribers, let alone add new ones as they did for many years. 

"Eventually you run into price resistance," said Mark Cooper, research director for the Consumer Federation of America, based in Washington, D.C. "That doesn't mean it's a fair price." 

For the standard level of cable TV service, which Cablevision calls Family Cable and which includes such channels as CNN, TNT, MTV, Nickelodeon and ESPN, the average monthly rate will increase 3.53 percent, from $42.80 to $44.31, Cablevision said. The....


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Translation ---- Voom is costing a lot and they really can't just give away free programming until March. I guess the cable subs will pick up the tab :lol:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Oink! Oink!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

For a site supposedly devoted to DBS there are sure a lot of threads here talking about cable.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> For a site supposedly devoted to DBS there are sure a lot of threads here talking about cable.


Maybe so, but they are hardly complimentary :grin:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, thats what I was waiting for, another cable rate increase. I love to pay extra for cable. I sometimes like when I get the cable bill for 55 bucks, I tend to send them 75, cause them folks I feel don't charge enough.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My cable rates have not increased in two years. They just keep adding channels and never increase the rates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> My cable rates have not increased in two years. They just keep adding channels and never increase the rates.


Pull the other one ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

So how many new channels have you guys who still have DBS gotten in the past two years? Have your rates gone up at all? Cox Omaha has added at least 12 new channels over the past two years. With the same rates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Cox Omaha has added at least 12 new channels over the past two years. With the same rates.


 Lets see what they added, as of October 28:
"Digital Preview"
Bravo
MTV2
NBATV
Noggin / The N (one channel)
NickToons
NickGAS
Outdoor Life
The Speed Channel
VH1 Classic
Where have we all seen those before? On DISH!
(Two other channels were added October 28th, MTV Hits and VH1 Country.)

Wow ... now you can actually watch on cable what we have had on satellite for a long time ... What a bonus ... 

And all those channels in Analog for only $37.05 per month ...
Plus $11.45 to $18.95 if you want Digital programs - with $6.95 per additional digital outlet.

Glad you are happy with your cable. Glad you are rich enough to afford it :lol: .

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> And all those channels in Analog for only $37.05 per month ...
> Plus $11.45 to $18.95 if you want Digital programs - with $6.95 per additional digital outlet.
> 
> Glad you are happy with your cable. Glad you are rich enough to afford it :lol: .
> ...


What makes you think that is what I spend? I sub to one of the digital packages, as well as a local and long distance phone package, and get my internet connection through Cox. Because I get the whole enchilada I am eligible for various discounts. I pay for cable TV about what I used to pay for DBS, so I don't know what the big deal is about "expensive" cable. Do you just get the basic DBS package with no premiums? BTW, the Oct. 28 additions were just the latest round of additions. Although its nice to have a few more channels to consider, I can't say I really missed not having them. These channels aren't really the ones I watch on a regular basis.

Oh yes, they are in analog. That means I can watch them on any TV in my house without needing to worry about a receiver. I consider that a bonus.

I don't have anything against DBS. I enjoyed it when I had it. And if DBS could provide me with TV, phone and internet at a comparable price I might consider it again. But since I'm *not* rich and can get my best deal by working through Cox cable, that's what I am going to do. I get a picture equal to what I used to get from DBS, and they provide excellent customer service. Imagine, techs show up on time, CSR's answer the phone in seconds, not hours, and they actually know what they are talking about. I'm very fortunate. I am served by one of the best cable companies in the nation. I wish you all could be so lucky, and if I didn't live here I might be forced to go back to DBS myself. I just think the constant cable bashing and DBS pom-poms are funny.


----------



## ericdude (Nov 23, 2003)

Sounds like Cox Las Vegas could learn a lot from Cox Omaha.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like Comcast Chattanooga could learn from Cox Omaha too, one reason I will remain with DBS for the foreseeable future. Just like you pointed out *Bogy*, your cable company is the exception and not the norm.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> What makes you think that is what I spend?


That's the rate card ... even with discounts for having internet and phones, you pay more. But that's your decision.


Bogy said:


> I don't have anything against DBS.


Now you are pulling the other one. Nobody asked you to come in here and troll your cable claptrap. You are in a unique situation:


> if I didn't live here I might be forced to go back to DBS myself.


Exactly. There is a world outside of Omaha. Perhaps you have seen it on TV?

You know PERFECTLY WELL that cable rates have been rising across the country. To post your LOCAL EXPERIENCE as if it were the rule nationally is very stupid. And that makes you very stupid. And a troll who should have your precious cable shoved in an appropriate place.

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> That's the rate card ... even with discounts for having internet and phones, you pay more. But that's your decision.


No, that is your assumption. You still don't know what I pay.

Now you are pulling the other one. Nobody asked you to come in here and troll your cable claptrap. You are in a unique situation:[/quote]If the moderators feel I am a troll who doesn't belong here they can ask me to leave and I will comply. When I joined I checked to make sure they didn't have a problem with me posting here since I no longer have DBS. If you look at when I joined they have let me post here a long time. I primarily post in the Potpourri forum, unless you guys decide to discuss cable and then I feel free to join right in.



> You know PERFECTLY WELL that cable rates have been rising across the country. To post your LOCAL EXPERIENCE as if it were the rule nationally is very stupid. And that makes you very stupid. And a troll who should have your precious cable shoved in an appropriate place.
> 
> JL


You make the assumption that my experience is totally unique. But what I see more commonly among posters here with DBS is that their local cable companies are becoming more like mine and the decision to stick with DBS or switch back to cable is tougher to make. And you are really showing your frustration and lack of ability to express yourself in your final comment. Perhaps it is you who the moderators should speak to. I'm not sure your comment is totally in compliance with the "code of conduct" here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We can find 100 cable systems that have raised their prices for every one that has not changed in the past two years. Assuming you are telling the truth at all about not paying any more. One thing that has been proven. You are getting less for your money.

Why would Cox list their prices as "effective Jan 1 2003" if they had not changed?

JL


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cox cable is one of the best in the industry. Only a few cable companies can even match what Bogy has. In his case he is getting phone via cable. Now only a few companies have even attempted to offer circuit switched telephony like his. Except for RCN, the old ATT broadband and Cox these were the only major players offering telophony. Now that Comcast has bought out ATT broadband they have said their main focus is Data and will not be actively marketing or invbesting in the system. Instead they will be offering VoIP as future plans.
Some companies are offering VoIP like Time Warner Cable and Cablevision but the customer numbers for this product are in the low thousands. VoIP has the potential to be big but a phone has to be plugged into the modem. This is a big disadvantage from Bogy's offering. Some have made whole house wiring solution jerririgged to their modem but this voids the modem warranty and is not advised by the cable company offering the equipment.
Bogy should understand that his situation is the exception and not the rule. Just look at the article at the start of this thread. "For the standard level of cable TV service, which Cablevision calls Family Cable and which includes such channels as CNN, TNT, MTV, Nickelodeon and ESPN, the average monthly rate will increase 3.53 percent, from $42.80 to $44.31, Cablevision said." Now I don't know what everyones else's rates are like but I believe that is crazy high. This is why DBS is doing so well; Price. With locals this package with Dish is like $30. That is about a 14.31 price difference.
Bundling in the Cablevision system only knocks $5 off the Data price. So instead of being $50 it is $45. It may be worth it for some people to buy all from the same source on one bill but in this case you will be paying about $9.31 for that privilege.
Bundles are not designed to save the customer money. Instead they are designed to make the pricing ambiguous. They make it hard to tell exactly how much each product will cost. I want you to understand that I am not against bundles at all. But I do understand that they are not the answer for everything. Personally I try and bundle all my business expenses that I can. The less paper work the better for expense reports.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> One thing that has been proven. You are getting less for your money.


Just what very important channels am I missing, and how much less are you paying for this bounty?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

In my area of Chattanooga TN, preferred service which is Comcasts most popular basic analog service which includes Limited basic, Expanded basic and Value Pak, a total of around 65 channels currently goes for $40.99 per month. Comcast Chattanooga has not made a rate hike anouncement that I am aware of yet, however several Comcast systems around the country have, so gaging by what has ben announced elsewhere I would not be surprised to see Preferred service here go to $43 or $44 per month in January or February. At E*, in contrast has AT50 with locals at $29.99 per month with one receiver and this price is guaranteed until 2005. If you have multiple tv's you can purchase for $49 (which is credited toward your first bill) a three room systom consisting of 3 x 301 receivers) or lease with the DHP plan a 4 room system consisting of 2 x 322 receivers subing to AT50 with locals for just $39.97 (Purchase) or $39.99 (DHP), still cheaper then Comcast Preferred Service and once again with E* these rates are guaranteed until 2005. From what I have read on these forums Comcast here is more typical of the average cable company around the country then what Cox Omaha is.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The point I really want to make is that we should all be glad there are cable companies and at least two DBS companies. Competition is good. The fact that I have a good cable provider in Omaha doesn't do someone in Chattanooga a bit of good. No competition. I wouldn't have as good a system in Omaha as I do without the competition provided by DBS. Cable prices have been held in check by DBS, and the average cable bill is only a few dollars higher than the average DBS bill. Cable companies around the nation are improving their product because of competition with DBS, and if they don't, they deserve to go out of business. I said before, I'll subscribe to whatever service provides me with what I want at a price I consider fair. 

Because of DBS I hope to be switching out my digital boxes for DVRs in the next few months. Yes, I know the DBS companies have offered them for some time now, and if I wanted one desperately enough Cox has been very helpful in providing information in how to set up a Tivo with their system, but I have waited to see what they would offer. If it weren't for competition from DBS I wouldn't have that in my future. And those of you with DBS would not have what you do at the price you do if it weren't for the competition from improving cable companies. We all benefit because there are alternatives to be had today. Bashing cable companies does nothing but make you feel good because "your side won." You should cheer every time a cable company makes an improvement because it means Dish and DirecTV will have work to keep up their quality. Competition can only be good for us, the consumers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Bashing cable companies does nothing but make you feel good because "your side won."


 It isn't about bashing cable, it is about telling the truth. For some reason anyone who posts something negative about cable presses your hot button and you feel compelled to defend. Perhaps you should seek councelling.

This thread was started with the truth, Cablevision raising prices. Your experience in Nebraska does not change the FACT that Cablevision and MANY other providers are raising prices. But of course due to your mental defect we can't post that truth without your interference.

Cable in my town went up November 1st. It also went up in April of this year. It will go up again next year (thanks to the county applying a new 3% tax that cable will not absorb). For the price of basic cable I could get either Dish 150 or DirecTV's similar package. Oh, and that *is* with multiple receivers.

You want a list of channels I get that you don't? Do it yourself. I'm not going to waste the time to feed you a list just so you can claim the channels *I* want are unimportant. YOU are not worth it, cable troll. If that bothers you, seek professional help.

The truth is Cablevision is raising prices. That's what this thread is about. Thanks in advance for staying on topic in the future.

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> It isn't about bashing cable, it is about telling the truth. For some reason anyone who posts something negative about cable presses your hot button and you feel compelled to defend. Perhaps you should seek councelling.
> 
> This thread was started with the truth, Cablevision raising prices. Your experience in Nebraska does not change the FACT that Cablevision and MANY other providers are raising prices. But of course due to your mental defect we can't post that truth without your interference.
> 
> ...


So you are angry at Cablevision for increasing it's rates by $1.59 a month because its cost to obtain programming is going up and it is spending money to improve it's system. Plus you are angry at your local cable company because they are passing along the cost of a new tax your county has put on cable. I don't know about you, but when I go to Wal-Mart they don't tell me, "That's ok, you just pay $14.95 for your DVD, and we'll take care of the tax." No, they pass that cost along. I think that's a unfair complaint. Also, simply to look at a 3.2% increase and say that this is outrageous is simplistic because it says nothing about the point at which they are starting from. Cablevision could be 5% below DBS costs, and still be under the cost of DBS, but you don't know that from the original post.

So, are you a cable sub? Why don't you get Dish? It sounds like they would give you a much better deal. Or do you stick with cable just because it feels so good to complain? I think you might be the one who needs professional help to deal with this masochistic behavior. 

Why are you so angry? Has it been a bad day? Perhaps you need to take a deep breath, step back and relax. I'm sure it can't be that bad. After all, this is Thanksgiving week, a time for joy and celebration. Don't spend all your energy on anger and frustration.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> So you are angry at Cablevision for increasing it's rates by $1.59 a month


 No, I'm not angry at Cablevision or my local cable company. Stop projecting your anger and seek professional help.

I don't subscribe to cable television, even though they wasted the money to run a cable through my back yard to serve the subdivison. (Nice thing about DBS, they don't waste money on equipment for non-subs.) I've had cable in the past. Not at this address, and quite frankly cable is the best advertisement for E* and D* in this community. Why else would people go out of their way to add DBS dishes in the city where line of site isn't trivial and cable is the easy choice?

But, of course, that cable still has to be run. And someone has to pay for all of that unused infrastructure ... feedlines running down streets with no drops. Amplifiers and junction boxes leading to one home out of 100? There is a real nice burried cable that that now runs the three miles outside of the city limits to serve a handful of customers on 3 acre lots. Ever priced RG-11 or better? Who gets to pay for the installation and maintainance of the cable system? Cable subscribers!

Sorry, but I see no point in paying for unused portions of the system.
DBS is much more efficient on costs.

But once again Bogy the cable troll has struck. The truth is that Cablevision raised prices. None of your local experience or rationalizations will change that fact.

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Sorry, but I see no point in paying for unused portions of the system.
> DBS is much more efficient on costs.


Yep, shooting satellites into the sky is much cheaper than burying cable. 
And it's so much easier for a tech to open up a bird and replace a part than to splice in some new cable. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Yep, shooting satellites into the sky is much cheaper than burying cable.


 Yes. Why don't you try to wire the entire nation for a cable capable of 384 channels. Wouldn't that be more expensive than a satellite? (Oh, that's 384 per satellite, in case you didn't know.)


> And it's so much easier for a tech to open up a bird and replace a part than to splice in some new cable. :lol:


 It's easier to start up a backup transponder already on that bird. Redundant design keeps the tech's feet on the ground.

JL


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Yes. Why don't you try to wire the entire nation for a cable capable of 384 channels. Wouldn't that be more expensive than a satellite? (Oh, that's 384 per satellite, in case you didn't know.)
> It's easier to start up a backup transponder already on that bird. Redundant design keeps the tech's feet on the ground.
> 
> JL


That's *one* cable. And of course each system only needs to carry its own locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> That's *one* cable. And of course each system only needs to carry its own locals.


 You have lost it in your blind admiration for cable. DBS (that's Direct Broadcast Satellite) goes places you'd never be able to run a cable and gets to rural areas much cheaper. Try running a cable to a farmhouse 10 miles outside of the town. 52,800 ft of cable, plus the length of the drop(s). (Because the cable run only serves the road without additional cable per drop to get to the farmhouses.)

Take the price of one satellite ... see how far that will go in cable. You will probably end up doing the same wiring as your beloved Cox has done. The city is wired, but when you get to the country you get less and less coverage. It isn't cost effective for cable to reach everywhere. It's trivial for DBS to do that.

PS: Don't forget spotbeams. 384 channels is if the whole bird was CONUS. Just look at how well D* has done with 46 transponders - and a lot of reuse through spotbeams.

Cable has plusses, but it certainly isn't cost effective in rural areas.

JL


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know about you, but Southwestern Bell is about $20 for unlimited and Primus Long Distance is $2/mo and 5 cents a minute. That's pretty damn cheap, I'd like to see cable phones beat that.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Cable has plusses, but it certainly isn't cost effective in rural areas.
> 
> JL


You are exactly right. Which is why I think DBS is a wonderful alternative. I have already stated that I was very pleased with my DBS, particularly when it was my only choice, outside of OTA. I am very glad that DBS is still an alternative, because competition is good. What are you, some kind of DBS commie?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> I don't know about you, but Southwestern Bell is about $20 for unlimited and Primus Long Distance is $2/mo and 5 cents a minute. That's pretty damn cheap, I'd like to see cable phones beat that.


My phone package is local and long distance, with a package of voice mail, caller ID, etc., with unlimited long distance, for $49.95 a month. Considering my family ranges from New York to California, with two daughters living in other states, its a deal. My local phone company, Qwest, has had to lower its rates significantly because of the *competition* (notice a theme here?). They now also offer a similar package, but only guarantee the price for a year, after that it will go up $5. The do the same thing with their DSL. My cable company doesn't go jacking up my rates after a year, so I have stuck with them. Competition is good. But I guess you DBS commies don't like competition. I like the free market system myself. Its good for consumers. I'd hate to have one big monolithic DBS company running everything.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

cnsf said:


> Can't we all just get along?


I'm trying.  :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> I'm trying.  :lol:


 Very trying. 

JL


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Very trying.
> 
> JL


Bad form dude.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, here's a DBS bash: I have 4 Dish channels and my locals and I pay $23/month, let's see cable top that!

Dish HD Pack: $10
Portland Locals: $6
Extra receiver: $5
Extended Warranty: $2


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> OK, here's a DBS bash: I have 4 Dish channels and my locals and I pay $23/month, let's see cable top that!
> 
> Dish HD Pack: $10
> Portland Locals: $6
> ...


 Don't you also have a $5 fee for not having AT50? Or does the HD pack count as a basic tier of service?

JL


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

DarrellP said:


> OK, here's a DBS bash: I have 4 Dish channels and my locals and I pay $23/month, let's see cable top that!
> 
> Dish HD Pack: $10
> Portland Locals: $6
> ...


I currently get limited basic cable from Comcast. It includes:

1 local access channel
15 or so local OTA channels
CSPAN and CSPAN2
QVC
HSN
MTV2
Outdoor Life Channel
Animal Planet ... all for $10.00/mo. Top that, Dish!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Let's see, about 20 channels and 2 are shopping channels. So 10% of all channels are shopping channels, I don't think Charlie can beat that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> I currently get limited basic cable from Comcast.
> ... all for $10.00/mo.


 Comcast charges $13 here for that (recently raised from $12.80).

Although you can get a few channels on E* without subscribing the box.

JL


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Don't you also have a $5 fee for not having AT50? Or does the HD pack count as a basic tier of service? JL


Yep! I thought there was another $5 there somewhere and couldn't remember. Thanks for jogging my dusty old cobwebs! :sure:


----------

